# any light weight 10 degree stems out there



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

been doing alot of internet brousing and i can't seem to find a light weight decent looking 10 degree stem, i'd settle for an 8 degree if i could find one


----------



## dave962b (Oct 5, 2004)

blurry said:


> been doing alot of internet brousing and i can't seem to find a light weight decent looking 10 degree stem, i'd settle for an 8 degree if i could find one


The Specialized S-works carbon stem is 10 degrees. Not extremely heavy at 150g.


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

Thomson X-2.....10 degree or flip to -10
The Thomson X-2 is about 140gr. depending on size; it is 31.8 and is extremely strong and reliable. IMO a stem is not a place to lose alot of grams; if a stem fails....you are in BIG trouble.
Thomson is competetive with the lower weight stems without sacrificing safety and reliability.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Stella Azzurra Vice Verse stem*

in aluminum or magnesium. The aluminum one is about 125 grams. Don't know the weight of the mag stem but I bet it's lighter.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

*Easton EC90 stem*

The EC90 is a lightweight -10 degree stem. They claim 130gm. They also state the stem uses a collet mechanism is place of a internal steerer tube mechanism. They claim this weight savings makes the stem equivalent to a 100gm "regular" stem.

I am also in the process of building up a bike and have decided to go with the easton EC90 bar, stem and post. Not cheep stuff but quite nice.


----------

